

Pong in 83 lines of F# - dmnd
http://github.com/dmnd/Sharpong/blob/58812ca68dd38bc1bff749ec7fcd0f7c0af7a67a/Sharpong.fs

======
DrJokepu
I'm no F# guru but is there any reason you have omitted #light from the top of
the source code?

~~~
dmnd
The latest release of F# assumes #light as the default.

------
dmnd
Inspired by the recent Haskell and Clojure versions.

